# whats the best oil to use on a 2006 jetta 2.5



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

So to start this post im asking around whats the best oil to use on the 2006 vw jetta 2.5. I just got this car about 4weeks ago and just wanted to do a nice tune up on the car. I got it with 97k and its my daily driver so I want to keep it healthy. Thanks


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

95 views and no one knows?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

liqui moly! 
5w-40


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> liqui moly!
> 5w-40


Liquid gold baby


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

5w-40 Synthetic or not?


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

There are lists of VW approved oils...

but to answer your question, synthetic.


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Okay thank you


----------



## TragicJellyBeans (Sep 23, 2008)

5w-40, Full synthetic. Volkswagen approved oils only.


----------



## mk5boy (Mar 29, 2014)

TragicJellyBeans said:


> 5w-40, Full synthetic. Volkswagen approved oils only.


Thank you. Any name brand Specific?


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

The spec for approved oils is 502.00 IIRC

In 5W-40 I think Castrol is approved...

I like Mobil One 0W-40 but really, enie meany meiny mo man.


----------



## daslegit (Nov 6, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> liqui moly!
> 5w-40


liqui moly is the way to go!

Ive used castrol and it usually end up burning a little less than a quart away. Ive never tried mobil 1 but ive heard similar things


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Fully agree with Liqui Moly 5w/40. There is a good version that I bought through Amazon as many NAPA stores don't have it in stock.

http://www.amazon.com/Liqui-Moly-Le...F8&qid=1396549353&sr=8-15&keywords=liqui+moly


----------

